# Chemikalien



## chromis (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

nachdem ich vor kurzem angesichts der Diskussionen um bedenkenlos eingesetzte Anti-Algenmittel ganz sarkastisch diesen Satz


> So jetzt geh ich in den Garten und versprüh Agent Orange, meine __ Dahlien haben Mehltau


geschrieben hatte, wurde ich gestern durch einen Zeitungsartikel darauf aufmerksam, dass genau der Hersteller von Agent Orange immer noch recht erfolgreich seine Giftküchen betreibt. Gerade das in deutschen Gärten oft verwendete Roundup sollte für Teichbesitzer absolut tabu sein:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20660/1.html
http://gene.ch/monsanto.txt


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Rainer,

diese Problematik ist (für mich) nicht ganz neu - sie lief mir schon vor ein oder zwei Jahren in einem anderen Forum über den Weg.
Ich weiß nicht, wer hier mit solchen Mitteln hantiert. Pflanzenschutzmittel gehören meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht an den Teich! Von den vollbiologischen, wie z.B. Milch-Wasser-Gemisch vielleicht abgesehen. 

Der Einsatz von Round-up wurde schon vor Jahren eingeschränkt, sodass man es auf versiegelten Flächen (Pflaster etc.), wegen der Gefahr des Abspülens, nicht mehr anwenden darf. Fragt sich nur, ob die Baumarkt-Fachverkäufer auch entsprechend beraten und sich der Schrebergärtner dann dran hält. 
Unsere Gemeinde verzichtet erst seit ein oder zwei Jahren auf den Einsatz (irgend)eines Unkrautvernichtungsmittels zur Pflege der Straßenrandritze, also die Ecke Asphalt-Bordsteinkante.
Zuvor fuhr ein kleiner Multicar die Ränder ab und der Fahrer! spritzte aus dem Fahrzeug heraus die Kante ab. 


Monsanto (der Hersteller von Round up) ist sowieso ein "heißes Eisen". 
http://www.taz.de/1/leben/medien/artikel/1/mit-gift-und-genen/?src=HL&cHash=62043cfc3f
Leider verpasst...
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=monsanto+mit+gift+und+gen&sitesearch=#
http://www.arte.tv/de/wissen-entdec...-und-Genen/TV-Programm---Debatte/1912680.html


http://frogged.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=105&Itemid=49
(den Beitrag hab ich zufällig selbst im TV gesehen)


Aber ich denke, dass führt an dieser Stelle viel zu weit.... leider!


----------



## Teichfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallöchen,

weis von euch vielleicht jemand, wie das mit Finalsan aussieht? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Mittel ebenfalls nicht in der Nähe von Wasser verwendet werden soll. Finde den Link aber nicht mehr. Das Mittel ist laut Neudorf bienenfreundlich. Aber ist bienenfreundlich auch amphibienfreundlich?

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in direkter Teichnähe damit versucht habe meinen Schachtelhalm zu vergraulen. Da der Erfolg aber nicht so war, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, bin ich zum Kochsalz über gegangen, und das mit großem Erfolg (mal sehen, wer jetzt den ersten Stein wirft  ). 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in direkter Teichnähe damit versucht habe meinen Schachtelhalm zu vergraulen. Da der Erfolg aber nicht so war, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, bin ich zum Kochsalz über gegangen, und das mit großem Erfolg (mal sehen, wer jetzt den ersten Stein wirft  ).
> 
> Grüße, Markus



Mit Kochsalz    Erzähl !!

Ich wäre meinen auch gern los.
Gegen Rondup und so Zeugs ist der ja immun. :evil


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo zusammen

Hallo Rainer 

Danke für diesen Hinweis!  

Bis letztes Jahr haben wir das Zeug noch benutzt und wollten uns auch neues Kaufen. 

*Jetzt nicht mehr!* 

Da muß ich mir jetzt als Hausmeister aber was einfallen lassen, wie ich das Unkraut von den 85 Häusern fern halte.  

Bitte gebt mir Imput was ich als Altanative nehmen kann.


----------



## Teichfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Eugen,

ich leide (bewusst:crazy ) seit etwa 2 Jahren unter dem Zeug und habe keine Ahnung, wie das damals in meinen Teich (Sumpfzonenbereich) gekommen ist. Aber auch um den Teich herum hat sich das Zeug ausgebreitet. Als ich die Pflänzchen allerdings in meinem Steingarten, den ich mir sehr viel Mühe zusammengebastelt habe, entdeckt habe, kam der Gedanke ER oder ICH :evil  :evil  :evil
Recherchen ergaben sehr schnell, dass es kaum ein wirksames Zeug gibt, das auch nachhaltig ist. Finalsan habe ich probiert, war mit dem Ergebnis aber nur wenig zufrieden. Zugegeben, ich war auch etwas ungeduldig mit dem Zeug. Zu dieser Zeit bin ich auf folgenden Link gestoßen: 

http://www.gartengestaltung24.de/pf...ung-loewenzahn-distel-ackerschachtelhalm.html

Ich mache jetzt immer einen kleinen Kringel um die Pflanze in die Erde und schütte etwas Kochsalz drum herum und gieße mit etwas Wasser auf. Der Erfolg ist in der Regel nach 2 Tagen sichtbar. Die Sprosse schnorren gewaltig ein und die Wurzel scheint auch nachhaltig geschädigt zu werden. Dieses Jahr habe ich erst 3 Pflänzchen gesehen  , letztes Jahr waren es noch deutlich mehr. Allerdings wird das Kochsalz für eine Massenvernichtung auch nicht geeignet sein, da evtl. der Boden leidet. Deswegen verwende ich das Salz auch nur direkt um die Pflanze.
Bisher konnte ich noch keine Probleme mit anderen Pflanzen feststellen, wenn allerdings zuviel Salz eingebracht wird...

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Markus,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Ob das dann für "meinen" Schachtelhalm auch geeignet ist  

Ich fürchte fast NEIN   

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=6189&catid=member&imageuser=504


----------



## Teichfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hi Eugen,

ich hatte letztes Jahr meinen kompletten Sumpfzonenbereich ausgeräumt und auf den Acker gefahren und hatte relativ wenige Schachtelhalmpflanzen um den Teich, weswegen ich mir gedacht habe, jetzt oder nie. Ich habe inzwischen Gärten gesehen, wo ich glaube, die werden niemals mehr ohne absolute chemische Keule frei von dem Kraut. Meine Hoffnung ist immer noch, dass ich das Zeug so wenigstens bei mir ausrotten kann. :beeten 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo,

Salz im Boden ist für so gut wie alle Pflanzen ein Problem. Nur sehr spezialisierte Pflanzen (Halophyten) können auf salzigen Böden überleben, denn sie haben eine Möglichkeit entwickelt das Salz zu 'neutralisieren' (z.B. Einlagerung in den Interzellularen). In der Regel sind das Pflanzen aus dem Spülsaum der Meere. Typisches Beispiel ist _Crithmum maritimum_, das auch deutlich salzig schmeckt. Für alle anderen Pflanzen gilt, dass sie früher oder später am Salz im Boden sterben, wenn die Konzentration ein gewisses Maß überschreitet.


----------



## Teichfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Werner,

deswegen sollte das Salz auch nur mit Bedacht ausgebracht werden. Mein Rasen, der bisher in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, hat sich sehr schnell davon erholt. Vermutlich, weil das Kochsalz innerhalb kurzer Zeit durch Regenwasser ausgewaschen wurde und so wieder in meiner nächsten Flasche Odenwaldquelle gelandet ist  
Wie gesagt, bei wenigen Pflanzen und mit Bedacht, sehe ich kein Problem in der Anwendung.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Joachim (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Markus,

bist du Landwirt? Wenn ja, versteh ich das:



> ...hatte letztes Jahr meinen kompletten Sumpfzonenbereich ausgeräumt und auf den Acker gefahren.



nicht und wenn nein - würd ich mich dabei nicht bei Tageslicht sehen lassen. 

Ich bin Landwirt und wir haben Felder, die an Schrebergärten und jede Menge Straßen grenzen ... Und ich weis, wie "schön" das ist solche Hinterlassenschaften wieder los zu werden. 
Wenn man schon weis, wie schwer etwas zu bekämpfen ist, sollte man es verbrennen oder über die Biotonne entsorgen aber bitte nicht auf den nächst besten Acker. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn ...  :beeten

Beispiel?
Ich weis jetzt, das Goltix und Betanal (Unkrautbekämpfungsmittel in Rüben) sich hervorragend auch in __ Bart-Iris-Kulturen verwenden lassen ... Denn diese gedeihen in unseren Rüben weiterhin prächtig.


----------



## Teichfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Joachim,

eine in der Tat etwas unbedachte Äußerung von mir. Aber gut, so können wir das ehrlich ausregeln. 
Ich selbst komme nicht aus der Landwirtschaft. Aber mein Schwiegervater, der heute seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand geniest. Der ist mit seinem Frontlader bei mir vorbeigekommen und hat etwa eine Schaufel voll mit Schachtelhalm verseuchtem Zeug abgeholt und auf den Acker gefahren. 
Da er eigenes Land besitzt, würde ich natürlich jetzt behaupten wollen, dass er es auf seinen eigenen Acker gefahren hat und sehr wohl wusste, was er tat. Vielleicht ist es ihm aber auch egal gewesen, da der Schachtelhalm auf nahezu jedem Acker bei uns zu finden ist. Wir leben bei uns i.d.R. nicht nach dem St. Florians-Prinzip. Ich glaube, das wäre auch für meinen Schwiegervater nicht einfach, wenn er bei der Entsorgung auf fremdem Gelände erwischt wird. Vor allem in einer Gemeinde, wo jeder jeden kennt.
Aber, um auch das zuzugeben, ich habe mir da keine großen Gedanken darüber gemacht, da ich froh war, dass er das Zeug für mich entsorgte. 

Der Ansatz mit der Verbrennung mag bei dir vermutlich kein Problem sein. In meinem Garten würde ich da allerdings sehr große Probleme sehen. Nicht nur, weil das Erde-Sand-Gemisch vermutlich nur schlecht brennen würde…

Ob ich das Zeug allerdings in der Biotonne deponieren möchte, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln, da ich nicht davon überzeugt bin, dass auf der Kompostierungsanlage alles mit der Zeit kaputt geht. Der Kompost und Mutterboden, den wir uns von einer Kompostierungsanlage gekauft haben, enthielt so viele Unkraut-Samen, die natürlich auch alle gemeint haben aufgehen zu müssen. Ich befürchte auch, dass ich durch solch eine Aktion den Schachtelhalm überhaupt erst bekommen habe.
Übrigens ein Grund, warum ich das nicht zum Grünschnitt gebracht habe, was mich ebenfalls nichts gekostet hätte und direkt bei uns in der Nähe ist.

Fazit: Dein Beispiel zeigt, dass dein Vorwurf vollkommen gerechtfertigt ist und man sich doch den einen oder anderen Gedanken bei der Entsorgung von "Grünschnitt" machen sollte. 

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Servus

Habe diesen Bericht gerade gefunden :crazy 

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Bericht, ist fast mit dem von Werner geschrieben ident  :


> Biologischer Hintergrund
> Im Normalfall ist der Salzgehalt im Inneren der Wurzeln höher als in der - mehr oder weniger - feuchten Erde. Dadurch können die Pflanzen Wasser und Nährstoffe aufnehmen und sie bis in die Blätter weiterleiten.
> 
> Steigt jedoch der Salzanteil im Wurzelbereich, ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, wo diese Osmose nicht mehr funktioniert. Spätestens wenn der Salzgehalt inner- und außerhalb der Wurzeln gleich ist, geht nichts mehr. Die Pflanze kann weder Wasser noch Nährstoffe aufnehmen, sie verdurstet trotz optisch feuchten Bodens.
> ...



Zum Bericht selbst: Was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Joachim (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

@Markus
Ok, wenn dein Schwiegervater es selbst getan hat und ihr bei euch eh schon Schachtelhalm aufm Acker habt - ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben, das es so in der Regel nicht OK ist.

Verbrennen geht in Sachsen auch nicht ohne weiteres in Sachen-Anhalt zB. zu bestimmten Zeiten schon aber auch wir dürfen "Grillfeuer" anmelden bzw. haben "Osterfeuer" ... 
Was die Haltbarkeit der Samen angeht, haste Recht, das ist bei vielen Unkräutern ein echtes Problem. 

Wie gesagt, ich wollts halt nicht so stehen lassen - gibt schon genug Leuts, die ihren Kram aufm Acker entsorgen.


@Helmut
Guter Bericht  Das gleiche gilt für zuviel Dünger ...  Die Dosis macht das Gift!


----------



## Teichfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Chemikalien*

Hallo Joachim,

zum Schachtelhalm möchte ich noch gerne anfügen, dass ich mich gestern mit meinem Schwiegervater über das Thema unterhalten habe. Ihm war das tatsächlich egal, da er der Meinung ist, dass der Schachtelhalm dort, wo er ihn hingefahren hat wegen des schweren und trockenen Bodens sowieso nicht wachsen würde. 
Dass das Zeug bei uns überall wächst, muss ich wohl etwas zurücknehmen, da er mir ebenfalls mitteilte, dass wir verschiedene Böden bei uns haben und der Schachtelhalm vor allem auf kalkarmen und nassen Böden wächst. Da gibts zwar genug davon aber eben nicht überall.
Da ich leider inzwischen bzgl. des SH eine Phobie entsickelt habe, sehe ich das Zeug wohl überall.

Grüße, Markus


----------

